# Fetac ,what do the levels mean?



## thedaras (16 Aug 2011)

Hi, could someone let me know what the different levels of fetac mean.
For example a night course,which is fetac level 5,what is that ?


----------



## horusd (16 Aug 2011)

Just a standardised way to rate/measure learning difficulty and achievement.  [broken link removed]


----------



## thedaras (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks Horsed,great link.


----------



## NHG (16 Aug 2011)

Just be careful if you are planning on doing a fetac course to enable you to go on to college that you have the correct award. ie sports injury management, some types of nursings require a DCHSX Level 5/6 (that was last years requirements so check yourself whats needed).


----------



## Kerak (16 Aug 2011)

[broken link removed]

a good tool to compare / refer to


----------

